# Air Travel with Homemade wine



## txclifton (Aug 31, 2006)

Greetings....

I remember some emails going around about shipping wine to Winefest and others traveling with wine. But I have a few questions.

With the latest airport security constraints on liquids, I won't be able to carry on any wine. Can anyone provide guidance on rules and laws about taking my homemade wine with me on a trip, so that I can share with some friends? 
If its legal and allowed, any opinions on how best to pack it?

Thanks in advance...

-Doug


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 31, 2006)

Go to the airlines website and make sure it still says you can bring
wine on, I had two suitcases full, 16 bottles, put each bottle in a
baggie, then bubble wrap, and put in another baggie, you need the 2
gallon ziplock bags and the 2.5 gallon jumbo glad bags. You do not want
one to leak if it breaks, that is most important. I told them at the
checkin the suitcases were full of wine and they went and double
checked and all was fine, my trip was at the begining of June of this
year.


----------



## sangwitch (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't answer about the airlines, I think Stinkie had that covered anyway, but anyone interested in shipping wine should check this out...


http://www.uline.com/Browse_Listing_5450.asp?desc=Styrofoam+Wine+Shippers


The styrofoam tube and box works great. I had a friend ship me some bottles of magic elixirfrom Europe and the boxes wer a bit banged up when they arrived, but the bottles were in perfect condition. 


If anyone wants to test these let me know and I'll provide my address so that you can ship a bottle of wine and/or meadto me. I'll then let you know if it arrived ok. I'll even provide a review of said wine/mead.


----------



## Coaster (Aug 31, 2006)

Can we ship wine overseas with UPS or FedEx? I would like to send some to friends in Germany.


----------



## Funky Fish (Sep 1, 2006)

Actually, you can't _legally_ ship wine via UPS or FedEx unless you are a producer or distributor and have the appropriate paperwork. Now, many get around that by shipping "test samples" or "marinade" or something similar. And most get by without any problems, but if they should ever choose to open your package...well, you could get in trouble.


As for shipping oversees, I'd imagine that your package would be scrutinized even more - going through customs and all. I think you should just pack the wine in some checked luggage and take it to Germany in person.


----------



## sangwitch (Sep 3, 2006)

My package, which came from overseas to the US, was shipped via a small frieght company - I don't remember what it was, but it was not one of the big three. It did have to go through customs so there was a chance of confiscation, but it made it to my door just fine. 


I agree with Funky Fish... sounds like a good excuse to make a trip!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 3, 2006)

Heck, it probably would be cheaper to fly there and deliver the stuff yourself.




When I moved back to the States, the shipping costs were horrendous.


----------

